# Scariest movie?



## kimbaby (Feb 19, 2006)

what is the scariest movie you ever seen,I just got done watching saw2 it was pretty edge of your seat movie... i love horror flicks I am a big ole jason nut...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 19, 2006)

The Exorcist. I STILL cant watch it in the dark.


----------



## mish (Feb 19, 2006)

The Exorcist.  I walked out of the screening room.


----------



## wasabi (Feb 19, 2006)

*Jaws and the Exorcist*


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 19, 2006)

Excorsist and The Ammitiville Horror. I can't look out a window at night, fearing that I'll see glowing red eyes!!! LOL


----------



## mish (Feb 19, 2006)

I forgot about Psycho.  Scary for its time.  How many people didn't want to shower after that one?!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 19, 2006)

I wont watch the excorsist... don't like the concept.... 
I did like amityville horror...and psycho


----------



## wasabi (Feb 19, 2006)

*Till today, I can't watch Jack Nicholson in the Shining. He scared me to death in that movie "Heeeere's Johnny". *


----------



## pdswife (Feb 19, 2006)

Wasabi.... I agree!!!  My stepmom took us to see it when it first came out.. and all these years later I still remember how darn scared I was during the whole thing.  I loved it.    There's a new version of "THE HILLS HAVE EYES" coming out soon.  David and I will go see it for oldtimes sake.  We used to love the slash em up and leave em to die films.  No story lines...just gore and screams.


----------



## mish (Feb 19, 2006)

Some of these are pretty funny:

http://www.angryalien.com/


----------



## Ken (Feb 19, 2006)

Has to be "The Changeling" for me.....
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080516/


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 19, 2006)

I liked the first Saw better than Saw 2--I think it had more true suspense.  I didn't like Jack Nicholson's version of The Shining because I had read the book, and it was nothing like it (I read that Stephen King didn't like it for the same reasons, which is why they made the TV version).  The TV version a few years ago was actually much closer to the book, and I really enjoyed it.  I don't like slasher/gore movies--I prefer real suspense.  I don't have a problem with blood and gore, if it goes along with a plot and isn't just there to shock.  I liked Stephen King's Dream Catcher, 'Salem's Lot, Pet Semetary, and The Stand.  I love just about all Alfred Hitchcock movies.

 Barbara


----------



## amber (Feb 19, 2006)

Texas chainsaw massecre, exorcist, and anything Jason.  Hubby says the fog the original version, and the grudge.


----------



## mish (Feb 19, 2006)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I love just about all Alfred Hitchcock movies. Barbara


 
I like all of Hitchcock's movies. He's one of the Masters of filmmaking/directing, IMO. Not into gore and blood. Go for the suspense and a plot, rather than - Why don't those people just get out of the house already! (Or the water.)


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 19, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Go for the suspense and a plot, rather than - Why don't those people just get out of the house already!


Exactly!  He played on our fears and emotions. He didn't hit us in the face with it--he worked on us from the inside out and used our own fears and insecurities against us!  I know people who are scared of birds to this day!  And Janet Leigh would never take a shower after making Psycho!

 Barbara


----------



## mish (Feb 19, 2006)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Exactly! He played on our fears and emotions. He didn't hit us in the face with it--he worked on us from the inside out and used our own fears and insecurities against us! I know people who are scared of birds to this day! And Janet Leigh would never take a shower after making Psycho!
> 
> Barbara


 
Yep. The Birds creeped me out too  Read or heard he appears at least once/or once in each of his films. I'm always watching to catch a quick glimpse of him in all his films. If I recall, in one movie/scene he is sitting and reading a newspaper.  In another he is getting on a bus.  Favorites - Vertigo and Strangers On A Train.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 19, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Yep. The Birds creeped me out too  Read or heard he appears at least once/or once in each of his films. I'm always watching to catch a quick glimpse of him in all his films. Favorites - Vertigo and Strangers On A Train.


Did you ever see Lifeboat?  The entire movie took place on a lifeboat, so everyone was wondering how he would manage to be in the movie.  He was the "Before" picture in a before and after ad for (I think) weight-loss!  Vertigo and Strangers on a Train are two of my favorites too.  I also loved Marnie, Rear Window, and North by Northwest. 

 Barbara


----------



## mish (Feb 19, 2006)

How could I forget Rebecca.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 19, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> How could I forget Rebecca.


Ooooooh!  Me too!

 Barbara


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 19, 2006)

The Ring (Japanese Version).  

Scarier then the Naomi Watts remake, people warned me.  So I watched it in broad daylight.  At the scariest part, I let out a long spine-tingling scream.  I've never done that even in a movie house before...


----------



## Dina (Feb 19, 2006)

All of the Exorcist movies scare the heck out of me


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 19, 2006)

If they ever make a Teletubbies movie, I will run screaming out of the theater!       My kids at school aren't even allowed to say their name!  Just the thought of seeing them on the big screen makes me shudder!   

 Barbara


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 20, 2006)

I am not a fan of scary movies so I don't watch them much. Back in the day, though, I remember seeing "When a Stranger Calls" - I thought that was horribly scary.  I also remember "Rosemary's Baby" - that scared me so much - even though I did not see alot of it (kicked out of the room as a child)-obviously I saw enough to scare me! Another scary movie was "Sybil".  I know these are old, shows the last time I watched a scary movie.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 20, 2006)

i saw "friday the 13th" in a theater the year it premiered, on friday the 13th.
the movie was only kinda scary, but when jason jumps out of the lake at the end when you think it's over, i was three rows back behind my original seat. 
when my friend's mom dropped me off at home that night, i ran from the car to the door and kept the light on all night.
btw, that was shot at my old boy scout summer camp, camp no-be-bo-sco.

"jaws" ruined a good summer or two at the jersey shore for me. i still keep an eye out for sharks when i swim in the ocean. one time i was shell hunting in chest deep water with a mask off of captiva island (florida), and i looked down to see a big school of fish rush by my legs. the captain of our boat charter a few yards away told me to stand still, don't splash about. then a big grey mass passed by, and then another. they were sharks!!!  

i didn't get any more shells that day.


----------



## ironchef (Feb 20, 2006)

Poltergeist. That movie scared the crap out of me. Of course I was about 10 when I first saw it. But I kept watching it over and over again so it wasn't scary eventually. But the guy that played Caine in Poltergeist 2 also scared me. As I got older scary movies were never really scary anymore. It's more so the movies that allude to real life and are satires of people and human nature that scare me.


----------



## Foodfiend (Feb 20, 2006)

I do not like scary movies at all, but got talked into going out to see the first Friday the Thirteenth with a bunch of friends.  I walked out after the second throat slashing and was also the only one out of the group to sleep securely for the first week after seeing that movie.  Will not go see another scary movie again.  Now the scarier the movie the better my sister loves them.  Brrr!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> I am not a fan of scary movies so I don't watch them much. Back in the day, though, I remember seeing "When a Stranger Calls" - I thought that was horribly scary.  I also remember "Rosemary's Baby" - that scared me so much - even though I did not see alot of it (kicked out of the room as a child)-obviously I saw enough to scare me! Another scary movie was "Sybil".  I know these are old, shows the last time I watched a scary movie.


   I love all those old ones.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 20, 2006)

Toss up between "The Sweetest Thing" and "40days & 40 nights"...plain scary just at the thought of how far human stupidity can go and make any kind of money out of it...
(well... these are just two that popped into my mind right now but I am sure there are many that are just as scary...)


----------



## cara (Feb 20, 2006)

The fog
Birds
and Carrie - the last scene, when the hand comes out of the grave *grusel*


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Texas chainsaw massecre, exorcist, and anything Jason. Hubby says the fog the original version, and the grudge.


 
I forgot about ole leather face,that is one of favorittes...


----------



## mish (Feb 20, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> ...just at the thought of how far human stupidity can go and make any kind of money out of it...


 
Good point, urmaniac! Shows the majority of the general audience/movie-going public is not stupid, even when the flick is. A guess... some studios may want to recoup their losses by putting out a low-budget movie in the hope of pulling in quick boxoffice $ - certainly not worthy of Academy consideration IMO. Sadly, the sequels to trash is even more tedious. Don't think we'll ever see them at a Cannes Film Festival or contenders on the Red Carpet

Edited to add:  Hitchcock only won an Academy Award for best picture Rebecca - never (if I recall) a directing award.  That's shocking!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 20, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Good point, urmaniac! Shows the majority of the general audience/movie-going public is not stupid, even when the flick is. A guess... some studios may want to recoup their losses by putting out a low-budget movie in the hope of pulling in quick boxoffice $ - certainly not worthy of Academy consideration IMO. Sadly, the sequels to trash is even more tedious. Don't think we'll ever see them at a Cannes Film Festival or contenders on the Red Carpet


 

Aww, come on, you don't like Friday the 13th part 100??  Or Freddy vs. Jason  Jeez, they just don't know when to stop sometimes!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 20, 2006)

And I heard somewhere about the rumour of Rocky VI... with Stallone STILL in it... now that is scary...


----------



## mish (Feb 20, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Aww, come on, you don't like Friday the 13th part 100?? Or Freddy vs. Jason Jeez, they just don't know when to stop sometimes!!!


 
HA HA, tg. Good one. Never saw them. Might draw a crowd if it was shown with Rocky #17. There's a scary thought!


----------



## mish (Feb 20, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> And I heard somewhere about the rumour of Rocky VI... with Stallone STILL in it... now that is scary...


 
Must be esp, U, after I typed my response, I read yours  I would think Sly's gettin' a little old for those Rockies... maybe couple of those raw egg milkshakes might do it.  They could call it "Rocky Road." LOL


----------



## cara (Feb 20, 2006)

If we are at the B-Movies.... I just say MARABUNTA!


----------



## mish (Feb 20, 2006)

cara said:
			
		

> If we are at the B-Movies.... I just say MARABUNTA!


 
I'm "afraid" to ask.  Okay, had to look it up:

Marabunta

Year of production: 1998
Running time: 94 Minutes
Rights: All TV and Video
Territories: Selected European, Africa

They were only ants until they became an army. An army of killer ants. Gigantic ants, attracted by the volcanic warmth, emerge from earth every 10 years and then go on deadly killing raids. Two men from an Alaskan town go on a mission to destroy the queen ant.

Starring Eric Lutes, Julia Campbell, Mitch Pileggi, Jeremy Foley. Produced by WIN and Producers Entertainment Group for Fox.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 20, 2006)

Flesh eating ants, cara?


----------



## cara (Feb 20, 2006)

Tex. most likely.. they eat anything in their way...  

mish, I think  I know the bees - have seen it years ago.. but can't remember the german name....


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

There was one about ants... much newer than that ..  it was set in a big hotel and the ants were killing every one...  kind of scary for a kid.


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 20, 2006)

You guys are freaking me out. I should be in bed in an hour(son's not well so have to get my sleep asap..hope it one of those 24 hours bugs)I thought Jaws was scary and now you guys are coming up with more! I will have nightmares


----------



## The Z (Feb 20, 2006)

Ace Ventura - When Nature Calls

When he's up in the mountains and drops the raccoon that he's trying to save. Boy that was scary.

Seriously, though... I thought Poltergeist was pretty scary (especially the pool scene) and The Birds was kinda creepy/disturbing.  Jaws... yes, definitely.

I'd like to add "Alien" to the list.

.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 20, 2006)

The Z said:
			
		

> Ace Ventura - When Nature Calls
> 
> When he's up in the mountains and drops the raccoon that he's trying to save. Boy that was scary.
> 
> ...


 
oooo, I forgot Alien!! That one freaked me out. Those things are horrible!!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

I also forgot jeepers creepers,i liked one better, 2 was dumb(imo)


----------



## The Z (Feb 20, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> I also forgot jeepers creepers,i liked one better, 2 was dunb(imo)


 
I didn't bother with "2" because I thought Jeepers Creepers was a waste of my time.  It was aw'ight and had some tense action but I didn't like the ending at all.

.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

I also like stephen kings stuff to. (movies how ever do not do hisbooks justice...


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

I can't think of any book I've read.. by anyone where the movie is as good.     Books are better because you can "cast " the characters and "see" the sets the way that you want them.  Plus there's always so much more detail.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 20, 2006)

Like the Stephen King movie "IT" that was funny, not scary. Except, my oldest was afraid of clowns for the longest time. Didn't matter what they looked like, all he saw was the clown from the movie!!


----------



## The Z (Feb 20, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I can't think of any book I've read.. by anyone where the movie is as good. Books are better because you can "cast " the characters and "see" the sets the way that you want them. Plus there's always so much more detail.


 
Have you read/seen "Mosquito Coast"?  I read the book and was later more than impressed when I saw the movie adaptation.  It's not a heavy read, but it is thought- and image-provoking.  It's always THE singular example I'm able to point out.

.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

I haven't seen or read it Z. I'm going to go to my library page though and request a hold.


----------



## cristal (Feb 20, 2006)

*Sixth Sense and Jacob's Ladder were the two most scariest movies I've seen.*


----------



## kadesma (Feb 20, 2006)

I've always been one of those who can watch all the blood and gore and say oh brother..Never bothered me, it just wasn't real..Except for one as a child, my aunt and mom took eme with them to see and old black and white Boris Karloff movie about a mummy, all I can remember was this stiff legged mummy arms out stretched crashing throug a set of french doors and then seeing the curtains flapping in the breeze, I had dreams of just that scene off and on for years. The other two that made me jump were  physco and dead calm. Can't think of any others right now, oh yes, that movie about Charlie Manson,, not so much the movie, but the eyes of the actor, yeesh, they gave me the creeps..

kadesma


----------

